# can i receive XM in here?



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

I have an office in the middle of a manufacturing plant. No windows and no access to the outside world. My company recently cut us off the internet radio route. They said it was using up too much bandwidth or something. Is there any way for me to get either XM or Sirius and listen to it where I'm at. From things I've read, I dont think I can, but I sure do miss my radio!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bigwad said:


> My company recently cut us off the internet radio route.


If you're not a habitual channel surfer, you could use an encoder to send the signal via your plant LAN from somewhere that does get satellite reception. It would use bandwidth on the LAN, but not across your Internet connection. Just don't tell XM what you're doing as it would be considered rebroadcasting _and_ sharing of an account.

I use a Terk amplified extension cable where I work, but the run is only about 60'.

As an IT person, I lowered the boom on Internet radio many years ago. Our idiots (otherwise known as salespeople) would use dialup connections to listen to the radio.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

You could buy one of these newer receivers that digitally records satellite channels and record all night, play back next day.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Are you trying to get XM or Sirius? If you are neara repeater you might have a chancwe but it is hard.


----------

